# Is This Just Algae On My Driftwood?



## Gumbo_Ghost (Sep 25, 2010)

Still cycling a new 55G tank...
I soaked this wood for about 5 days dumping and re-spraying off a ton.

Is this just some kind of algae, or something else?
Thanks


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Looks more like fungus.


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Jan 22, 2011)

Honestly I dont know exactly what it is, but it very common w new driftwood and will go away after a couple weeks and doesnt hurt your fish.

You can wipe it if off if you want but it will not hurt hurt anything to leave it there. Its just an eye sore for you.


----------



## londonloco (Mar 31, 2011)

xxbenjamminxx said:


> Honestly I dont know exactly what it is, but it very common w new driftwood and will go away after a couple weeks and doesnt hurt your fish.
> 
> You can wipe it if off if you want but it will not hurt hurt anything to leave it there. Its just an eye sore for you.


+1, happens with almost all of my new set ups. Goes away after awhile, I hate it and usually wipe if off during a water change.


----------



## Gumbo_Ghost (Sep 25, 2010)

Ok, thanks.
Glad it's not fungus I guess.

I can wait for it to disappear naturally.


----------

